# Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Der Nürburgring GmbH droht die Insolvenz, obwohl das Land Rheinland-Pfalz dem angeschlagenen Unternehmen unter die Arme greifen will.
Trotz anfänglicher Zustimmung, hat die EU-Kommission nun auf "ein Problem" hingewiesen, mehr "Prüfbedarf" angemeldet und wies das Land als Haupteigner an, ein Insolvenzverfahren einzuleiten. Sie machte auch klar, daß ihrer endgültige Entscheidung negativ ausfallen könnte. Der Nürburgring benötigt aber schnellstens mehr Geld.
Ministerpräsident Beck kritisierte die Vorgehensweise der Kommission scharf und erklärte:
"Das ist eine Vorgehensweise der EU-Kommission, die ich für  bedenkenswert halte. Das ist eine bittere  Wahrheit, ist auch ein Stück Rechtsgeschichte, das da geschrieben wird."

Da kann man ihm nur beipflichten, die EU-Kommission und ihre Eingriffe in die deutsche Politik sind in der Tat bedenklich und eine bittere Wahrheit.
Während deutsches Geld herangezogen wird, um alles Mögliche in der EU aufrechtzuerhalten, will man den Deutschen verbieten, ihr Geld für eigene Interessen auszugeben.

Deutsche Traditionsrennstrecke muss in die Insolvenz: Der Nürburgring ist pleite - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Ich habe das auch schon voller Sorge gelesen. Aber eigentlich ist es meiner Meinung nicht wichtig, ob die EU den Erhalt des Rings sichert. Wichtig ist einzig und allein, daß uns die fantastischste Rennstrecke der Welt erhalten bleibt. Ich verstehe das auch sowieso nicht so ganz. Für jeden Unsinn sind heute Abermillionen da, aber für so einen geschichtsträchtigen Ort findet sich niemand, der einspringt? Schlimm genug, daß wir schon vor vielen Jahren die Südschleife verloren haben, von deren Existenz heutzutage ja sogar kaum noch jemand was weiß. Aber der Rest muß bleiben!

Es gibt sicherlich viele Dinge, bei denen man über die Kosten und das Für und Wider diskutieren kann, aber wer sich gegen den Ring ausspricht, hat einfach kein Herz.


----------



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch schon voller Sorge gelesen. Aber eigentlich ist es meiner Meinung nicht wichtig, ob die EU den Erhalt des Rings sichert. Wichtig ist einzig und allein, daß uns die fantastischste Rennstrecke der Welt erhalten bleibt. Ich verstehe das auch sowieso nicht so ganz. Für jeden Unsinn sind heute Abermillionen da, aber für so einen geschichtsträchtigen Ort findet sich niemand, der einspringt? Schlimm genug, daß wir schon vor vielen Jahren die Südschleife verloren haben, von deren Existenz heutzutage ja sogar kaum noch jemand was weiß. Aber der Rest muß bleiben!
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich viele Dinge, bei denen man über die Kosten und das Für und Wider diskutieren kann, aber wer sich gegen den Ring ausspricht, hat einfach kein Herz.


Es will ja jemand einspringen, das Land Rheinland-Pfalz. Die EU scheint das aber schlichtweg verbieten zu wollen. Ob die EU den Erhalt des Rings sichert, steht ja garnicht erst zur Debatte.


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Okay. Der Artikel, den ich gestern gelesen habe, hat sich etwas anders angehört. Mal im Ernst, wie will die EU denn Rheinland-Pfalz vorschreiben, wofür es Geld ausgeben soll? Ganz klar ist mir das nicht.


----------



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Okay. Der Artikel, den ich gestern gelesen habe, hat sich etwas anders angehört. Mal im Ernst, wie will die EU denn Rheinland-Pfalz vorschreiben, wofür es Geld ausgeben soll? Ganz klar ist mir das nicht.


Die EU stuft eine solche Zahlung als "unzulässige Beihilfe" ein und  prüft derzeit den Verdacht, daß bereits unzulässige Beihilfen geflossen sind.
Ich vermute, daß sich die EU-Kommission auf Artikel 107 TFEU (AEUV) beruft, der wie folgt lautet:



> *Artikel 107*
> (ex-Artikel 87 EGV)
> (1) Soweit in den Verträgen nicht etwas anderes bestimmt ist, sind staatliche oder aus staatlichen
> Mitteln gewährte Beihilfen gleich welcher Art, die durch die Begünstigung bestimmter Unternehmen
> ...


----------



## Z28LET (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht um den Ring selbst oder die Nordschleife, sondern um dieses Konglomerat, welches den Nürburgring in was anderes verwandeln wollte, als es war.
Schmiergelder und sonstiges inklusive.

Ich finde es gut, dass sie scheitern. Selbst schuld.

Schade aber, wenn keine Rennen mehr dort stattfinden würden. (Langstrecken und 24h Rennen auf der Nordschleife z.B.)


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Die EU stuft eine solche Zahlung als "unzulässige Beihilfe" ein und  prüft derzeit den Verdacht, daß bereits unzulässige Beihilfen geflossen sind.
> Ich vermute, daß sich die EU-Kommission auf Artikel 107 TFEU (AEUV) beruft, der wie folgt lautet:


 
Na, das fällt doch wohl unter 2 d), oder? Immerhin ist das definitiv eine Beihilfe zur Förderung der Kultur und des kulturellen Erbes. Auch wenn diese Cretins das sicherlich anders definiert haben...


----------



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Na, das fällt doch wohl unter 2 d), oder? Immerhin ist das definitiv eine Beihilfe zur Förderung der Kultur und des kulturellen Erbes. Auch wenn diese Cretins das sicherlich anders definiert haben...


3 d) wäre anzunehmen. Aber es wird wohl fadenscheinig auf § 1 hinauslaufen, wie du es schon sagst.


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Oh, ja. 3 d) Meinte ich auch. Ich habe nur zu flüchtig gelesen und die (3) übersehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Okay. Der Artikel, den ich gestern gelesen habe, hat sich etwas anders angehört. Mal im Ernst, wie will die EU denn Rheinland-Pfalz vorschreiben, wofür es Geld ausgeben soll? Ganz klar ist mir das nicht.



Es gibt in der EU Richtlinien, wie man was subventionieren darf?




Z28LET schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht um den Ring selbst oder die Nordschleife, sondern um dieses Konglomerat, welches den Nürburgring in was anderes verwandeln wollte, als es war.
> Schmiergelder und sonstiges inklusive.



Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an einen schweinteuren Vergnügungsparkt auf Steuerzahlers Kosten....



> Ich finde es gut, dass sie scheitern. Selbst schuld.
> 
> Schade aber, wenn keine Rennen mehr dort stattfinden würden. (Langstrecken und 24h Rennen auf der Nordschleife z.B.)


 
/sign. Ich finde Motorsport zwar auch noch fast am sehenswerten, aber ich bin ganz ehrlich der Meinung: Wenn es nicht Breitensport ist, dann hat der Staat sich aus Sport rauszuhalten. Unterhaltung ist Privatsache. Schlimm genug, dass über die öffentlich rechtlichen Fußballgroßveranstaltungen alimentiert werden, aber auch noch Rennstrecken auf Staatskosten unterhalten (von denen wir in Deutschland ja auch noch weitere haben), muss nicht sein. Entweder sowas trägt sich über das Interesse der Leute oder es ist eben nicht lebensfähig. Im Gegensatz zu Kunst, Baudenkmälern und ähnlichem kann man im Falle einer Rennstrecke ja auch nichts historisches bewahren, denn da gibt es keine halbjahrhunderte alte Originalsubstanz. Nur Neubau, der einem ähnlichen Verlauf folgt. Die Tradition beschränkt sich auf eben diesen Grundriss und den Namen - beides Dinge, die nicht verlorengehen, sondern jederzeit wieder ins Leben gerufen werden können, wenn denn jemand will. Da muss man nicht dutzende Millionen reinpumpen, solange niemand will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Einerseits ist es richtig das kein Geld in die Sache gepumpt wird, weil ein paar Geldgeile meinten mit dem F1 Hype sich die Taschen noch mehr vollzustopfen. Es ist schade um den Rest der ansonsten geboten wird


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt in der EU Richtlinien, wie man was subventionieren darf?


 
Aber es geht ja nicht einmal um Geld der EU sondern anscheinend um Mittel aus dem Landeshaushalt. Das ist es, was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn NRW jetzt sagt, wir brauchen ein großes neues Reiterdenkmal zu Ehren Wilhelm II., hätte die EU das doch auch sehr wenig anzugehen. Und ehrlich gesagt passiert sowas ähnliches ja dutzendweise. Irgendein unbekannter Mensch schweißt verrostete Teile vom Schrottplatz zusammen und die nächstbeste Staatskanzlei kommt auf die Idee, das für teuer Geld in irgendeinem Park aufzustellen. Da schaltet sich die EU auch nicht ein.


----------



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt in der EU Richtlinien, wie man was subventionieren darf?


Da kann man mal sehen! Tatsächlich resultiert etwa 80 % der Gesetzgebung in Deutschland aus der EU. Trotz aller Beschwichtigungen, es sei nicht so, lassen sich die Zahlen nicht wegargumentieren.
Bundestag entmachtet!? - 80 Prozent der neuen Gesetze kommen von der EU





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign. Ich finde Motorsport zwar auch noch fast am sehenswerten, aber ich bin ganz ehrlich der Meinung: Wenn es nicht Breitensport ist, dann hat der Staat sich aus Sport rauszuhalten. Unterhaltung ist Privatsache. Schlimm genug, dass über die öffentlich rechtlichen Fußballgroßveranstaltungen alimentiert werden, aber auch noch Rennstrecken auf Staatskosten unterhalten (von denen wir in Deutschland ja auch noch weitere haben), muss nicht sein. Entweder sowas trägt sich über das Interesse der Leute oder es ist eben nicht lebensfähig. Im Gegensatz zu Kunst, Baudenkmälern und ähnlichem kann man im Falle einer Rennstrecke ja auch nichts historisches bewahren, denn da gibt es keine halbjahrhunderte alte Originalsubstanz. Nur Neubau, der einem ähnlichen Verlauf folgt. Die Tradition beschränkt sich auf eben diesen Grundriss und den Namen - beides Dinge, die nicht verlorengehen, sondern jederzeit wieder ins Leben gerufen werden können, wenn denn jemand will. Da muss man nicht dutzende Millionen reinpumpen, solange niemand will.


Es ist im Interesse des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz, die Traditionsstrecke zu bewahren. Hierbei spielen nicht nur das Kulturerbe oder Becks Publicity eine Rolle, sondern auch der Umstand, daß das Land als 90-prozentiger Eigentümer ein Interesse daran hat, die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Strecke wiederherzustellen und die aus ihr resultierende Berühmtheit nicht einzubüßen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Wenn der Griechische Staat sich ne neue Formel 1 STrecke bauen darf, warum dann nicht unsere gute behalten? 

Oder wurde das Projekt doch abgesagt?


----------



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber es geht ja nicht einmal um Geld der EU sondern anscheinend um Mittel aus dem Landeshaushalt. Das ist es, was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn NRW jetzt sagt, wir brauchen ein großes neues Reiterdenkmal zu Ehren Wilhelm II., hätte die EU das doch auch sehr wenig anzugehen. Und ehrlich gesagt passiert sowas ähnliches ja dutzendweise. Irgendein unbekannter Mensch schweißt verrostete Teile vom Schrottplatz zusammen und die nächstbeste Staatskanzlei kommt auf die Idee, das für teuer Geld in irgendeinem Park aufzustellen. Da schaltet sich die EU auch nicht ein.


Durch die EU-Verträge wurden bereits große Teile der Souveranität an die EU abgetreten. Es ist auch nicht so, daß die EU sich eingeschaltet hätte. Vielmehr hat das das Land Rheinland-Pfalz in Brüssel beantragt, dem Nürburgring finanziell unter die Arme greifen zu dürfen.
Viele Bürger haben noch nicht realisiert, daß durch die EU-Verträge die Wahlergebnisse in Deutschland zu großen Teilen irrelevant sind, denn laut EU-Gesetz, sind z.B. die zuständigen Parlamente verpflichtet, EU-Richtlinien in nationale Gesetze umzusetzen. Tun sie das nicht, leitet die EU-Kommission ein Strafverfahren gegen das Land oder Bundesland ein, über das der Europäische Gerichtshof leztendlich befindet.
Ein Beispiel ist die Vorratsdatenspeicherung:

"Weil die Bundesregierung die Richtlinien zur Speicherung von Telefon-  und Internetdaten nicht umsetzt, klagt die EU vor dem EuGH. Damit droht  ein Millionenbußgeld."
Vorratsdatenspeicherung: EU-Kommission reicht Klage gegen Deutschland ein | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber es geht ja nicht einmal um Geld der EU sondern anscheinend um Mittel aus dem Landeshaushalt. Das ist es, was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn NRW jetzt sagt, wir brauchen ein großes neues Reiterdenkmal zu Ehren Wilhelm II., hätte die EU das doch auch sehr wenig anzugehen. Und ehrlich gesagt passiert sowas ähnliches ja dutzendweise. Irgendein unbekannter Mensch schweißt verrostete Teile vom Schrottplatz zusammen und die nächstbeste Staatskanzlei kommt auf die Idee, das für teuer Geld in irgendeinem Park aufzustellen. Da schaltet sich die EU auch nicht ein.



Das Land sagt aber nicht, "wir wollen ein Denkmal bauen" oder "wir wollen ein Kunstprojekt umsetzen", sondern es sagt "wir wollen eine GmbH subventionieren" - mit Beträgen, bei denen ich überrascht wäre, wenn der gesamte Kulturhaushalt auch nur in die Nähe kommt. Das ist Wirtschaftsföderung par excellence und die unterliegt anderen Regelungen.




Sloth schrieb:


> Da kann man mal sehen! Tatsächlich resultiert etwa 80 % der Gesetzgebung in Deutschland aus der EU. Trotz aller Beschwichtigungen, es sei nicht so, lassen sich die Zahlen nicht wegargumentieren.
> Bundestag entmachtet!? - 80 Prozent der neuen Gesetze kommen von der EU



Wenn du neue Aspekte in die Diskussion einbringen willst, dann wären etwas direktere Quellen als "jemand im Gigaforum hat gesagt, yahoo hätte berichtet, AP würde schreiben, der Münchener Merkur hätte eine Antwort des Bundesjustizministeriums..." angemessen 




> Es ist im Interesse des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz, die Traditionsstrecke zu bewahren. Hierbei spielen nicht nur das Kulturerbe oder Becks Publicity eine Rolle, sondern auch der Umstand, daß das Land als 90-prozentiger Eigentümer ein Interesse daran hat, die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Strecke wiederherzustellen und die aus ihr resultierende Berühmtheit nicht einzubüßen.


 
Das Land hat bereits dreistellige Millionensummen in dieses Unternehmen gebuttert, mit dem Ziel die Wirtschaftlichkeit wiederherzustellen und es hat damit genau gar nichts erreicht. Selbst wenn es im Interesse des Landes wäre, noch mehr Geld in das Loch zu schleudern, geht es hier schlichtweg um Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Andere Rennstrecken müssen schließlich auch ohne solche Summen auskommen, gehen dann aber ggf. Pleite, obwohl sie sauber gewirtschaftet haben, weil die Konkurrenz in Form der Nürburgring-GmbH ihre Strecke quasi zum Nulltarif anbieten oder ohne Risiko teure Konzepte ausprobieren kann - die Zeche zahlt bei denen ja der Steuerzahler.

Anzumerken wäre übrigens noch, dass es hier nicht (primär) darum geht, "die Traditionsstrecke zu bewahren". Die dicken Brocken im Budget, die quasi nichts einbringen, sind ein Freizeitpark, den niemand besucht, und eine Shoppingmall, in der kaum jemand was kauft.


----------



## Sloth (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du neue Aspekte in die Diskussion einbringen willst, dann wären etwas direktere Quellen als "jemand im Gigaforum hat gesagt, yahoo hätte berichtet, AP würde schreiben, der Münchener Merkur hätte eine Antwort des Bundesjustizministeriums..." angemessen


Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß ich das versucht habe. Hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Land hat bereits dreistellige Millionensummen in dieses Unternehmen gebuttert, mit dem Ziel die Wirtschaftlichkeit wiederherzustellen und es hat damit genau gar nichts erreicht. Selbst wenn es im Interesse des Landes wäre, noch mehr Geld in das Loch zu schleudern, geht es hier schlichtweg um Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Andere Rennstrecken müssen schließlich auch ohne solche Summen auskommen, gehen dann aber ggf. Pleite, obwohl sie sauber gewirtschaftet haben, weil die Konkurrenz in Form der Nürburgring-GmbH ihre Strecke quasi zum Nulltarif anbieten oder ohne Risiko teure Konzepte ausprobieren kann - die Zeche zahlt bei denen ja der Steuerzahler.
> 
> Anzumerken wäre übrigens noch, dass es hier nicht (primär) darum geht, "die Traditionsstrecke zu bewahren". Die dicken Brocken im Budget, die quasi nichts einbringen, sind ein Freizeitpark, den niemand besucht, und eine Shoppingmall, in der kaum jemand was kauft.


Das mag alles sein, ist aber bis zu einem Gewissen Grad auch Auslegungssache. Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist eine weitere Aussage Becks.
Es könne nicht sein, dass 100 Milliarden Euro für private Banken ohne  Wettbewerbsprüfung bereitgestellt würden, „und uns hat man ein paar  Millionen Übergangshilfen verweigert”, monierte Beck.
Nürburgring ist pleite: Was wird aus der Formel 1 - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


----------



## Icejester (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Land sagt aber nicht, "wir wollen ein Denkmal bauen" oder "wir wollen ein Kunstprojekt umsetzen", sondern es sagt "wir wollen eine GmbH subventionieren" - mit Beträgen, bei denen ich überrascht wäre, wenn der gesamte Kulturhaushalt auch nur in die Nähe kommt. Das ist Wirtschaftsföderung par excellence und die unterliegt anderen Regelungen.



Naja. GmbH oder nicht ist doch egal. Irgendeine Betreibergesellschaft braucht man nunmal für etwas, was nicht nur in der Gegend rumsteht, sondern ein wenig mehr "Betrieb" bietet. Sie hätten das ganze sicher auch als GbR oder KG oder was weiß ich was ausgestalten können.



> Andere Rennstrecken müssen schließlich auch ohne solche Summen auskommen, gehen dann aber ggf. Pleite, obwohl sie sauber gewirtschaftet haben, weil die Konkurrenz in Form der Nürburgring-GmbH ihre Strecke quasi zum Nulltarif anbieten oder ohne Risiko teure Konzepte ausprobieren kann - die Zeche zahlt bei denen ja der Steuerzahler.


Bitte? Bei Rennstrecken geht es in erster Linie um Ort und Layout! Wie soll eine Rennstrecke einer anderen Konkurrenz machen, wenn sie nicht exakt dasselbe Layout hat und notgedrungen woanders - vielleicht sogar in einem ganz anderen Land - liegt? Du kannst den GP von England nicht in Deutschland abhalten. Wo ist da die Konkurrenz? Da kommt nur der Hockenheimring in Frage und die beiden machen sich auch keine echte Konkurrenz, obwohl sie beide in Deutschland liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß ich das versucht habe. Hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du schon so ein Ergebniss hattest, wieso hast du dann nicht den dritten Eintrag daraus zumindest überflogen, der deine hier getätigte Behauptung als vollkommen falsch einstuft? Bewusster Täuschungsversuch gegenüber anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern? Oder schmeist du hier prinzipiell irgendwas als "Fakt" hin ohne auch nur offensichtlichen Zweifeln daran nachzugehen, geschweige denn es zu überprüfen?
Der 80-Prozent-Mythos: Einfluss des EU-Rechts überschätzt « DiePresse.com




> Das mag alles sein, ist aber bis zu einem Gewissen Grad auch Auslegungssache. Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist eine weitere Aussage Becks.
> Es könne nicht sein, dass 100 Milliarden Euro für private Banken ohne  Wettbewerbsprüfung bereitgestellt würden, „und uns hat man ein paar  Millionen Übergangshilfen verweigert”, monierte Beck.
> Nürburgring ist pleite: Was wird aus der Formel 1 - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


 
Dass die Bankengewinnsteigerungen nicht sein können (sollten), ist ein Thema für sich, bei dem ich Beck durchaus zustimme. Für diese Geschenke werden auch nicht ohne Grund auf sämtlichen Ebenen Sondergipfel und -beschlüsse veranlasst  




Icejester schrieb:


> Naja. GmbH oder nicht ist doch egal. Irgendeine Betreibergesellschaft braucht man nunmal für etwas, was nicht nur in der Gegend rumsteht, sondern ein wenig mehr "Betrieb" bietet. Sie hätten das ganze sicher auch als GbR oder KG oder was weiß ich was ausgestalten können.



Es ist egal, wie sie es einstufen. Solange es ein kommerzielles Unternehmen ist (und eben nicht ein Denkmal, dass ohne etwas zu tun, in der Landschaft rumsteht), ergibt sich eine entsprechende Gesetzeslage.



> Bitte? Bei Rennstrecken geht es in erster Linie um Ort und Layout! Wie soll eine Rennstrecke einer anderen Konkurrenz machen, wenn sie nicht exakt dasselbe Layout hat und notgedrungen woanders - vielleicht sogar in einem ganz anderen Land - liegt? Du kannst den GP von England nicht in Deutschland abhalten. Wo ist da die Konkurrenz? Da kommt nur der Hockenheimring in Frage und die beiden machen sich auch keine echte Konkurrenz, obwohl sie beide in Deutschland liegen.


 
Wenn die beiden (und der Sachsenring und der Eurospeedway Lausitz - um nur die zu nennen, die DTM-, Superbike, Formel3+ und, wäre das in Deutschland ausbaufähig, Grand Prix tauglich wären. Dazu kommen noch einige, die es gern werden würden, aber die Investitionen gar nicht erst tätigen, weil ein Überangebot herrscht) nicht in Konkurrenz um Rennaustragungen in Deutschland stehen, dann ist wohl die Frage berechtigt, wieso einige Rennserien nur auf einem von beiden stattfinden und wieso der Nürburgring offensichtlich nicht genug Rennbetrieb zusammenbekommt, um sich zu finanzieren.
Verschwenden die das Geld einfach zu sehr? Leben wir in einer Planwirtschaft und sie bekommen nicht genug Rennen zugeteilt?


----------



## Sloth (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so ein Ergebniss hattest, wieso hast du dann nicht den dritten Eintrag daraus zumindest überflogen, der deine hier getätigte Behauptung als vollkommen falsch einstuft? Bewusster Täuschungsversuch gegenüber anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern? Oder schmeist du hier prinzipiell irgendwas als "Fakt" hin ohne auch nur offensichtlichen Zweifeln daran nachzugehen, geschweige denn es zu überprüfen?
> Der 80-Prozent-Mythos: Einfluss des EU-Rechts überschätzt « DiePresse.com


Natürlich habe ich das. Aber diese Artikel bringen nunmal keine Zahlen und wiedersprechen sich auch:
EU-Anteil der Gesetzgebung nach Quelle:
Presse: "Knapp" 40 %
FAZ: 31,5 %
Zeit: 40 %
Standard: "Knapp" 40 %
Standard: 80 % 

Auch hier ist zu beaobachten, daß ausschließlich der Standard-Artikel mit 80 % seine Aussage mit Zahlen belegen kann und zwar exakt jenen Zahlen, die auch der Forist bei Giga angibt. Alle anderen Artikel führen nichts an, um ihre Behauptung zu untermauern. Ich habe also abgewogen und bin zur Erkenntnis gelangt, daß die 80 % eher der Wirklichkeit entsprechen als die 31,5 - 40 %, da diese ohne Erklärung daherkommen. Angaben, die ich für Falschinformationen halte, kann ich jedoch nicht weitergeben.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass die Bankengewinnsteigerungen nicht sein können (sollten), ist ein Thema für sich, bei dem ich Beck durchaus zustimme. Für diese Geschenke werden auch nicht ohne Grund auf sämtlichen Ebenen Sondergipfel und -beschlüsse veranlasst


Ich glaube, da ging es um den Bailout spanischer Banken mit zig Milliarden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das. Aber diese Artikel bringen nunmal keine Zahlen und wiedersprechen sich auch:
> EU-Anteil der Gesetzgebung nach Quelle:



Ich habe den von mir verlinkten Artikel ausdrücklich gewählt, da er 
- er differenziert Beispiele von 0 bis 80% Vorlagen und einen Durchschnitt von 40% nennt
- intensiv darauf eingeht, warum eine eindeutige Antwort aber gar nicht möglich bzw. willkürliche Definitionssache ist
- er ausdrücklich zwischen "Gesetze kommen aus Brüssel" (deine ursprüngliche Behauptung) und "deutsche Gesetze sind auf Europa zurückzuführen" unterscheidet
- vor allem explizit auf die Argumentationsweise deiner 80%-Links Bezug nimmt:


			
				Presse.com schrieb:
			
		

> Auch eine immer wieder zitierte „Studie des deutschen Justizministeriums“ existiert nicht.




Dass dir diese Zeilen geläufig waren und du, ohne weitere Nachforschungen anzustelle, die diesen Zweifel wieder-/belegen, in fünfter Zitat-Generation mit dieser möglicherweise gar nicht existierenden Studie argumentierst, und dann nicht einmal darauf hinweist, dass dir bekannt ist, dass sie möglicherweise eine Lüge darstellt, ist Diskussionskultur unterster Schublade.
Nur weil du persönlich das eine glaubst, kannst du es nicht als Fakt darstellen. Das ist schlichtweg Täuschung.



> Auch hier ist zu beaobachten, daß ausschließlich der Standard-Artikel mit 80 % seine Aussage mit Zahlen belegen kann



"belegen" kann man nur etwas mit Zahlen, deren Quelle bekannt und gesichert ist. Ansonsten streut man nur willkürlich Ziffern ein. Das mag oftmals ausreichend und der Verdeutlichung sehr dienleich sein, aber wenn die Datengrundlage bereits in Frage steht, dann ist es wertlos. Dann müssen Primärquellen geliefert werden.



> und zwar exakt jenen Zahlen, die auch der Forist bei Giga angibt.



Nicht weiter überraschend, wenn beide auf die gleiche Tertiärquelle zurückgehen


----------



## Sloth (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - er ausdrücklich zwischen "Gesetze kommen aus Brüssel" (deine ursprüngliche Behauptung) und "deutsche Gesetze sind auf Europa zurückzuführen" unterscheidet


Es ist im Ergbenis vollkommen gleichgültig, ob ein neues Gesetz als EU-Verordnung oder EU-Richtlinie auf den Weg gebracht wird. Die Richtlinie habe ich in diesem Thread schon erklärt, die Verordnung ist ein umgehend und EU-weit gültiges Gesetz. Wer also einen Unterschied unter dem Gesichtspunkt, ob es eine von der EU stammende Gesetzgebung oder eine nationele Gesetzgebung ist, macht, kann nicht ernst genommen werden, denn die Verordnung ist ersteres und die Richtlinie beides. Die Richtlinie untergräbt überdies das Demokratieprinzip und das Prinzip, nach dem Abgeordnete nur ihrem Gewissen verpflichtet sind und nicht einer EU-Richtlinie.
Weiterführendes zu EU-Gesetzgebung:
Die Gesetzgebungsverfahren

Fazit:
Wenn man möchte kommt man sicher auch auf ein Ergebnis, nach welchem 0 % der in Deutschland gültigen Gesetze von der EU initiiert wurden. 19.000 von  23.167 Gesetzen sind jedoch klare Angaben. Die Artikel, die das abstreiten, lehnen sich sehr weit aus dem Fenster, sehr weit.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass dir diese Zeilen geläufig waren und du, ohne weitere Nachforschungen anzustelle, die diesen Zweifel wieder-/belegen, in fünfter Zitat-Generation mit dieser möglicherweise gar nicht existierenden Studie argumentierst, und dann nicht einmal darauf hinweist, dass dir bekannt ist, dass sie möglicherweise eine Lüge darstellt, ist Diskussionskultur unterster Schublade.
> Nur weil du persönlich das eine glaubst, kannst du es nicht als Fakt darstellen. Das ist schlichtweg Täuschung.


Hätte diese Studie nicht existiert, wie hätte man sich darauf berufen können? Woher die Zahlen? Ich habe schon zu Beginn darauf hingewiesen, daß es abgestritten wird, die Zahlen sich aber nicht wegargumentieren lassen. Wir unterscheiden uns ausßerdem dahingehend, welchen Quellen wir mehr vertrauen, niemand kann hier einer Lüge bezichtigt werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

typisch, für griechenland, spanien und co hat man das geld. Banker und deren banken "retten" die sich verzockt haben, das geht. Aber eine Rennstrecke, auf der seit jahrzehnten die wichtigsten rennen europas ausgetragen werden und viele millionen menschen sich daran erfreuen, für sowas hat man wieder mal kein geld. Lieber schön in den banköfen verbrennen als die kultur damit zu retten.... Wieder mal ein paradebeispiel für die tolle arbeit der politiker


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> typisch, für griechenland, spanien und co hat man das geld. Banker und deren banken "retten" die sich verzockt haben, das geht. Aber eine Rennstrecke, auf der seit jahrzehnten die wichtigsten rennen europas ausgetragen werden und viele millionen menschen sich daran erfreuen, für sowas hat man wieder mal kein geld. Lieber schön in den banköfen verbrennen als die kultur damit zu retten.... Wieder mal ein paradebeispiel für die tolle arbeit der politiker


 
Ja stimmt, es ist schon wichtiger ein Unternehmen, das ein Stück Asphalt auf dem erwachsene Menschen im Kreis rumfahren und andere dabei zusehen, verwaltet zu retten als Banken, deren Pleite ganze Staaten oder große Teile der Wirtschaft mit in den Ruin ziehen.

Um es klar zu stellen, ich bin von den Machenschaften mancher Banken auch nicht begeistert und der Meinung, dass hier eine bessere Aufsicht stattfinden muss. Aber unabhängig davon sind Großbanken nun mal systemrelevant, eine Rennstrecke ist das sicherlich nicht. Insofern ist der hier herangezogene Vergleich reichlich absurd.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

aber die banken zu retten, die durch unseriöse geschäfte milliarden verballert haben kann auch nicht richtig sein.
Wenn ein normales unternehmen ******** baut auf gut deutsch, dann muss es selbst für seine fehler geradestehen und bekommt keine milliardenhilfen. Die banken hingegen dürfen machen was sie wollen und werden am schluss wieder mit milliarden aus dem dreck gezogen. Findest du das etwas richtig? Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber die banken zu retten, die durch unseriöse geschäfte milliarden verballert haben kann auch nicht richtig sein.
> Wenn ein normales unternehmen ******** baut auf gut deutsch, dann muss es selbst für seine fehler geradestehen und bekommt keine milliardenhilfen. Die banken hingegen dürfen machen was sie wollen und werden am schluss wieder mit milliarden aus dem dreck gezogen. Findest du das etwas richtig? Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen



Der Unterschied ist, dass wenn ein normales Unternehmen Pleite geht (speziell ein so kleines und unwichtiges wie das um das es hier geht), dann passiert nix. Wenn eine Großbank untergeht, dann zieht es halt u.U. ganze Staaten bzw. deren Wirtschaft mit nach unten. Deswegen ist es natürlich unbedingt notwendig das zu vermeiden. Wie die Banken in diese Situation gekommen sind ist davon völlig unabhängig. Ich habe oben ja schon geschrieben, dass meiner Meinung nach die Banken besser kontrolliert bzw. wirksamer kontrolliert werden müssen. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie gerettet werden müssen bzw. deren Pleite möglichst glimpflich ablaufen muss. 

Wenn du natürlich wichtiger findest den Bankern eins auszuwischen und ihnen nicht zu helfen, dann ist das deine Meinung und die will ich dir auch nicht ausreden. Es 
offenbart aber auch eine kurzfristige nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand herausgehende Denkweise. Mir ist mein Arbeitsplatz (nicht bei ner Bank) wichtiger als irgendwelche Rachegelüste oder Schadenfreude an den Bänkern. Die Banken müssen erhalten werden und dann besser kontrolliert - es sei denn man will den (vorübergehenden) Zusammenbruch unserer Wirtschaft und eine richtige Weltwirtschaftskrise riskieren. 

An der Erhaltung der Betreibergesellschaft von ner Rennstrecke hängen "bloß" ne handvoll Arbeitsplätze, der Effekt ist rein regional und daher auch erst mal nicht so wichtig. Von daher mag es im Interesse des Bundeslandes liegen diese zu erhalten, aber an sich ist es eigentlich uninteressant.

Von einem kulturellen Verlust zu reden halte ich auch völlig daneben, weil die Pleite der Betreibergesellschaft erst mal gar nix mit Kultur zu tun hat. Du wirst schon sehen, in kurzer Zeit steht irgendein Investor bereit um sein Geld da auch zu verbrennen. Die "Kultur" wird sicher weiterbestehen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Man muss ja sagen, pleite ist der Ring vorallem durch den Vergnuegungspark gegangen.

300 Millionen Euro hat das Teil gekostet, aber es kam keine Menschensseele.


----------



## KratzeKatze (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> typisch, für griechenland, spanien und co hat man das geld. Banker und deren banken "retten" die sich verzockt haben, das geht. Aber eine Rennstrecke, auf der seit jahrzehnten die wichtigsten rennen europas ausgetragen werden und viele millionen menschen sich daran erfreuen, für sowas hat man wieder mal kein geld. Lieber schön in den banköfen verbrennen als die kultur damit zu retten.... Wieder mal ein paradebeispiel für die tolle arbeit der politiker


 
Ja, was ist wichtiger - ein Land retten oder eine Rennstrecke? 

Ich heiße die ganzen Rettungspakete, die zum größten Teil überstürzt und unüberlegt beschlossen wurden/werden (?) auch nicht gut, aber so etwas "Großes" wie die Rettung eines Landes oder einer Bank mit dem einer vergleichsweise kleinen GmbH gleichzusetzen, ist ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## Sloth (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, es ist schon wichtiger ein Unternehmen, das ein Stück Asphalt auf dem erwachsene Menschen im Kreis rumfahren und andere dabei zusehen, verwaltet zu retten als Banken, deren Pleite ganze Staaten oder große Teile der Wirtschaft mit in den Ruin ziehen.


Die "Rettung" der Banken schließt die Rettung der Rennstrecke nicht aus. Die Rennstrecke braucht keine unzähligen Milliarden.




KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Ja, was ist wichtiger - ein Land retten oder eine Rennstrecke? :schief


Die Spanier sehen das ganz anders, und zwar als Raubzug. Land und Volk werden ausgeplündert (Sparmaßnahmen) und die Beute den Bankiers in den  Rachen geworfen (Rettung). Auch wir Deutschen zahlen dabei kräftig mit.

Dabei werden die Spanier von ihren Volksvertretern auch noch verhöhnt, wie hier von Andrea Fabra. Man bemerke ihren Gesichtsausdruck, der belegt, wie gleichgültig ihr das Volk ist, welches sie vertritt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andrea Fabra Fernández - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Bei einer Großdemonstration in Madrid hatten hunderttausende Spanier  gegen die neuen Sparmaßnahmen der Regierung protestiert. Die  Demonstranten versammelten sich unter dem Motto „Sie wollen das Land  ruinieren, das müssen wir verhindern“ im Zentrum der Hauptstadt. Die  großen spanischen Gewerkschaften CCOO und UGT hatten zu Protesten in  mehr als 80 spanischen Städten aufgerufen." 
​Mit Schlagstöcken gegen Spar-Kritiker in Madrid: Polizei geht hart gegen Demonstranten vor - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Die "Rettung" der Banken schließt die Rettung der Rennstrecke nicht aus. Die Rennstrecke braucht keine unzähligen Milliarden.



Das ist richtig, aber generell ist es schwer zu vermittlen wenn Unternehmen mit Staatsmitteln künstlich am Leben gehalten werden. Bei den Banken oder anderen "systemrelevanten" Firmen muss man es - zur Not zähneknirschend - tun um Schlimmeres zu verhindern. Bei ner Betreiberfirma von ner Rennstrecke gibts halt nix Schlimmeres außer, dass ggf. das eine oder andere Rennen nicht stattfindet und ggf. dem Verlust von einigen Arbeitsplätzen. Da sollte sich mMn der Staat schön raushalten. Firmen wie Schlecker oder Neckermann sind jetzt auch erst Pleite gegangen - mit erheblich größeren Folgen, sowohl was den Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen, als auch den unmittelbaren Schaden für viele Konsumenten (in kleineren Orten wird es für Leute ohne Auto jetzt schwerer an Drogerieartikel zu kommen, weil der einzige Anbieter gerade Pleite gegangen ist..) angeht.

Der Staat muss bei der Verwendung von Geldern einfach die Kosten gegen den Nutzen abwägen - so wie Unternehmer und private Haushalte eben auch. Ob sich die Rettung einer Betreibergesellschaft - die zugegebener Weise zum Großteil dem Land schon gehört - einen großen Nutzen bringt? Ich entscheide sowas nicht und kenne natürlich auch die Zahlen nicht. Ich möchte sowas auch gar nicht entscheiden - ist ein undankbarer, schlecht bezahlter Job. Am Ende ist man egal wie man entscheidet der Depp...





Sloth schrieb:


> Die Spanier sehen das ganz anders, und zwar als Raubzug. Land und Volk werden ausgeplündert (Sparmaßnahmen) und die Beute den Bankiers in den  Rachen geworfen (Rettung). Auch wir Deutschen zahlen dabei kräftig mit.



Wie "die" Spanier das sehen weiß ich nicht und ich glaub auch nicht, dass es "die" Spanier gibt. Klar sind da viele dagegen, die Stimmung ist aufgeheizt und für populistische Vereinigungen (bestimmte Parteien, Verbände und Gewerkschaften) ist das natürlich eine super Gelegenheit mal wieder groß aufzutrumpfen und Leute zu mobilisieren. Aber nüchtern betrachtet gibts halt nicht viele Alternativen zur Bankenrettung und ich denke auch viele Spanier (und Griechen) wissen das auch.



Sloth;4410121Dabei werden die Spanier von ihren Volksvertretern auch noch verhöhnt schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich dämlich, aber generell aus einem Bild ohne die Vorgeschichte zu kennen auf  den generellen Gemütszustand der spanischen Volksvertreter zu schließen ist vlt. ein wenig dünne.


----------



## Sloth (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber generell ist es schwer zu vermittlen wenn Unternehmen mit Staatsmitteln künstlich am Leben gehalten werden. Bei den Banken oder anderen "systemrelevanten" Firmen muss man es - zur Not zähneknirschend - tun um Schlimmeres zu verhindern. Bei ner Betreiberfirma von ner Rennstrecke gibts halt nix Schlimmeres außer, dass ggf. das eine oder andere Rennen nicht stattfindet und ggf. dem Verlust von einigen Arbeitsplätzen. Da sollte sich mMn der Staat schön raushalten. Firmen wie Schlecker oder Neckermann sind jetzt auch erst Pleite gegangen - mit erheblich größeren Folgen, sowohl was den Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen, als auch den unmittelbaren Schaden für viele Konsumenten (in kleineren Orten wird es für Leute ohne Auto jetzt schwerer an Drogerieartikel zu kommen, weil der einzige Anbieter gerade Pleite gegangen ist..) angeht.
> 
> Der Staat muss bei der Verwendung von Geldern einfach die Kosten gegen den Nutzen abwägen - so wie Unternehmer und private Haushalte eben auch. Ob sich die Rettung einer Betreibergesellschaft - die zugegebener Weise zum Großteil dem Land schon gehört - einen großen Nutzen bringt? Ich entscheide sowas nicht und kenne natürlich auch die Zahlen nicht. Ich möchte sowas auch gar nicht entscheiden - ist ein undankbarer, schlecht bezahlter Job. Am Ende ist man egal wie man entscheidet der Depp...


Es gibt noch weitere Unterschiede.
1. Was interessieren uns die "systemrelevanten" Banken?
2. Die Rennstrecke interessiert uns doch.
3. "Alternativlos" gibt es nur selten. Mann kann dem löchrigen Luftballong immer neue Luft zuführen oder mann kann ihn durch einen neuen ersetzen.

Zu 3: Wir sollten den Ballon ersetzen. 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie "die" Spanier das sehen weiß ich nicht und ich glaub auch nicht, dass es "die" Spanier gibt. Klar sind da viele dagegen, die Stimmung ist aufgeheizt und für populistische Vereinigungen (bestimmte Parteien, Verbände und Gewerkschaften) ist das natürlich eine super Gelegenheit mal wieder groß aufzutrumpfen und Leute zu mobilisieren. Aber nüchtern betrachtet gibts halt nicht viele Alternativen zur Bankenrettung und ich denke auch viele Spanier (und Griechen) wissen das auch.


Hunderttausende allein in Madrid sind nicht wenig. Zumal ich die Objektivität deines Kommentars anzweifle. Die beiden Gewerkschaften handeln ja nicht in ihrem Intersse (Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Politikern), sondern dem Interesse des spanischen Volkes. Nur weil bei uns in Deutschland die Birnen medial weichgeklopft wurden, heißt das nicht, daß diese Apathie auch in anderen Ländern vorherrscht und man sich dort genauso widerstandslos belügen und betrügen läßt.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich dämlich, aber generell aus einem Bild ohne die Vorgeschichte zu kennen auf  den generellen Gemütszustand der spanischen Volksvertreter zu schließen ist vlt. ein wenig dünne.


Das Bild hat keine Vorgeschichte. Die eingefangene Situation spricht für sich. Auch hier gibt es nichts zu verharmlosen oder so zu erklären, daß die weichgeklopfte Birne annimmt, es handle sich um eine völlig normale, unbedenkliche Situation.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Es gibt noch weitere Unterschiede.
> 1. Was interessieren uns die "systemrelevanten" Banken?
> 2. Die Rennstrecke interessiert uns doch.
> 3. "Alternativlos" gibt es nur selten. Mann kann dem löchrigen Luftballong immer neue Luft zuführen oder mann kann ihn durch einen neuen ersetzen.
> ...



Naja für die systemrelevanten Banken interessieren sich vermutlich signifikant mehr Menschen als für ne Rennstrecke. Spätestens, wenn der eigene Arbeitsplatz wackelt weil der Arbeitgeber Kunde bei so ner Bank war oder die eigene Bank. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die ein Zusammenbrechen des jetzigen Systems befürworten - das ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen. Aber der Staat bzw. wird natürlich immer versuchen das System, das auch von der Überwiegenden Mehrheit der Bevölkerung getragen und gewollt wird nicht in sich zusammen fallen zu lassen. Selbst wenn man das denn wollte, so kann eine große Weltwirtschaftskrise in niemandes Interesse sein. Die letzte große in den 20er Jahren hat ja doch ziemlich schwerwiegende Folgen gehabt. Das man etwas tun muss um die Banken besser zu kontrollieren und Auswüchse zu vermeiden steht außer Frage, ändert aber an der Notwendigkeit der Rettung erst mal nix.

Hier geht es im Übrigen nicht um die Abschaffung einer Rennstrecke, sondern um die Insolvenz deren Betreibergesellschaft. Das sind ja 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge. Mir persönlich wäre aber auch ersteres völlig Wurscht bzw. ich würde mein Geld in sowas nicht investieren (wie vermutlich die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung), auch wenn ich beruflich gelegentlich auf solchen Strecken unterwegs sein muss/darf.

Das Wort "alternativlos" ist vlt. ein wenig zu hart gewählt. Aber ich habe in den ganzen Diskussionen keine für mich ernstzunehmende und durchführbare Alternative zur Bankenrettung gehört.  




Sloth schrieb:


> Hunderttausende allein in Madrid sind nicht wenig. Zumal ich die Objektivität deines Kommentars anzweifle. Die beiden Gewerkschaften handeln ja nicht in ihrem Intersse (Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Politikern), sondern dem Interesse des spanischen Volkes. Nur weil bei uns in Deutschland die Birnen medial weichgeklopft wurden, heißt das nicht, daß diese Apathie auch in anderen Ländern vorherrscht und man sich dort genauso widerstandslos belügen und betrügen läßt.



Gewerkschaften handeln nicht im eigenen Interesse? Ab wann? Warum nicht? Und warum ausgerechnet im Interesse des spanischen Volks? Sind die alle Mitglied und befragt worden? In D handeln die Gewerkschaften ja oft sogar gegen die Interessen ihrer eigenen Mitglieder - es laufen ja nicht umsonst Mitglieder weg. In gewerkschaftlich unterwanderten Betriebsräten wird zum Wohle der Gewerkschaftsraison auch mal gegen die Interessen und dem ausdrücklichen Willen der Belegschaft gehandelt - selbst erlebt!

Aber die bösen Politiker handeln natürlich alle nur zu ihrem eigenen Wohl und wirtschaften in ihre eigene Tasche... Wie gut das in den Gewerkschaften nur Heilige arbeiten. Es ist natürlich so einfach wie populistisch auf Politikern rumzuhacken, wahrer wirds natürlich nicht. Politiker sind wie alle anderen Leute auch. Da gibts gute und redliche genauso wie schlechte, unehrliche. Den meisten würde ich auch mal unterstellen, dass sie mit den besten Absichten in die Politik eingestiegen sind - wie in anderen Berufen halt auch. 

Hunderttausende sind schon ne ganze Menge, aber ich möchte mal an Griechenland erinnern, da gab es auch Massenproteste und es wurde von Teilen der Medien das Bild verbreitet, dass praktisch alle Griechen gegen die Sparmaßnahmen seien. Bei der Wahl sind aber die Befürworter trotzdem vorne geblieben... In Spanien wirds ähnlich sein. 

Zum Thema Objektivität. Ich versuche immerhin rational zu argumentieren und keine Pauschalisierungen (Politiker handeln alle nur im eigenen Interesse) zu verwenden. Nenn mir mal einen objektiven Kommentar. Deinen? Ja wohl kaum! 



Sloth schrieb:


> Das Bild hat keine Vorgeschichte. Die eingefangene Situation spricht für sich. Auch hier gibt es nichts zu verharmlosen oder so zu erklären, daß die weichgeklopfte Birne annimmt, es handle sich um eine völlig normale, unbedenkliche Situation.



Na klar ist das Bild nur im Zusammenhang mit den Vorgängen drum herum verstehbar. Ansonsten ist es wie ein falsch gekürztes Zitat. Ich möchte das Bild nicht schönreden und entschuldigen, aber in welchem Zusammenhang es entstanden ist wäre für ein Einordnen schon interessant. Man kennt die Art und Weise der Provokation die dem vermutlich vorangegangen ist nicht - aus heiterem Himmel wird das ja nicht entstanden sein.


----------



## Sloth (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja für die systemrelevanten Banken interessieren sich vermutlich signifikant mehr Menschen als für ne Rennstrecke. Spätestens, wenn der eigene Arbeitsplatz wackelt weil der Arbeitgeber Kunde bei so ner Bank war oder die eigene Bank. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die ein Zusammenbrechen des jetzigen Systems befürworten - das ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen. Aber der Staat bzw. wird natürlich immer versuchen das System, das auch von der Überwiegenden Mehrheit der Bevölkerung getragen und gewollt wird nicht in sich zusammen fallen zu lassen. Selbst wenn man das denn wollte, so kann eine große Weltwirtschaftskrise in niemandes Interesse sein. Die letzte große in den 20er Jahren hat ja doch ziemlich schwerwiegende Folgen gehabt. Das man etwas tun muss um die Banken besser zu kontrollieren und Auswüchse zu vermeiden steht außer Frage, ändert aber an der Notwendigkeit der Rettung erst mal nix.
> 
> Hier geht es im Übrigen nicht um die Abschaffung einer Rennstrecke, sondern um die Insolvenz deren Betreibergesellschaft. Das sind ja 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge. Mir persönlich wäre aber auch ersteres völlig Wurscht bzw. ich würde mein Geld in sowas nicht investieren (wie vermutlich die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung), auch wenn ich beruflich gelegentlich auf solchen Strecken unterwegs sein muss/darf.
> 
> Das Wort "alternativlos" ist vlt. ein wenig zu hart gewählt. Aber ich habe in den ganzen Diskussionen keine für mich ernstzunehmende und durchführbare Alternative zur Bankenrettung gehört.


Die Bankenrettung funktioniert nach einem einfachen Prinzip:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gewerkschaften handeln nicht im eigenen Interesse? Ab wann? Warum nicht? Und warum ausgerechnet im Interesse des spanischen Volks? Sind die alle Mitglied und befragt worden? In D handeln die Gewerkschaften ja oft sogar gegen die Interessen ihrer eigenen Mitglieder - es laufen ja nicht umsonst Mitglieder weg. In gewerkschaftlich unterwanderten Betriebsräten wird zum Wohle der Gewerkschaftsraison auch mal gegen die Interessen und dem ausdrücklichen Willen der Belegschaft gehandelt - selbst erlebt!
> 
> Aber die bösen Politiker handeln natürlich alle nur zu ihrem eigenen Wohl und wirtschaften in ihre eigene Tasche... Wie gut das in den Gewerkschaften nur Heilige arbeiten. Es ist natürlich so einfach wie populistisch auf Politikern rumzuhacken, wahrer wirds natürlich nicht. Politiker sind wie alle anderen Leute auch. Da gibts gute und redliche genauso wie schlechte, unehrliche. Den meisten würde ich auch mal unterstellen, dass sie mit den besten Absichten in die Politik eingestiegen sind - wie in anderen Berufen halt auch.
> 
> ...


Wir reden hier noch von den deutschen Gewerkschaften, mit denen du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Die korrupten spanischen Politiker verschenken das Volksvermögen an die Banken und pressen den Spaniern zu diesem Zweck auch den letzten Cent ab. Sonst nichts. Wahrscheinlich gibt es keine Krise. Bekommen die Banken nicht was sie wollen, dann sorgen sie für eine Krise.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na klar ist das Bild nur im Zusammenhang mit den Vorgängen drum herum verstehbar. Ansonsten ist es wie ein falsch gekürztes Zitat. Ich möchte das Bild nicht schönreden und entschuldigen, aber in welchem Zusammenhang es entstanden ist wäre für ein Einordnen schon interessant. Man kennt die Art und Weise der Provokation die dem vermutlich vorangegangen ist nicht - aus heiterem Himmel wird das ja nicht entstanden sein.


 Der Zusammenhang ist doch klar. Wir reden doch gerade von Demonstrationen in Spanien.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Die Bankenrettung funktioniert nach einem einfachen Prinzip:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich bin kein Freund platter Witze. Außerdem habe ich denke ich zu dem Thema gesagt was zu sagen ist, auch meine Meinung über das danach. Das muss halt dann auch so kommen... das kann ich aber abwarten.





Sloth schrieb:


> Wir reden hier noch von den deutschen Gewerkschaften, mit denen du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Die korrupten spanischen Politiker verschenken das Volksvermögen an die Banken und pressen den Spaniern zu diesem Zweck auch den letzten Cent ab. Sonst nichts. Wahrscheinlich gibt es keine Krise. Bekommen die Banken nicht was sie wollen, dann sorgen sie für eine Krise.



Glaubst du, dass die Gewerkschaften in Spanien aus lauter Heiligen besteht? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Gewerkschaftsfunktionär und einem Politiker? Ach ja, Politiker sind korrupt!  Wie naiv ist das denn?




Sloth schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist doch klar. Wir reden doch gerade von Demonstrationen in Spanien.



Ja ne is klar  Fassen wir es doch noch weiter. Wir leben ja im 21. Jahrhundert --> vermutlich ist das der gesuchte Zusammenhang!

Der Zusammenhang ist eher ob die Frau evtl. seit Wochen belagert und beschimpft wird und dann irgendwann die Nerven verliert und dem Typen der ihr einen Stinkefinger zeigt den ihren zeigt. Oder ob sie gewohnheitsmäßig dem  von ihr natürlich verachteten, geknechteten und ausgebeuteten Volk generell den Stinkefinger zeigt. Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. Mit dem Bild lässt sich das jedenfalls nicht klären, auch wenn es sich so schön zum belegen der These der ach so schlimmen Politiker eignet. Immerhin stimm ich mit dir überein, dass das eher eine dumme Geste war und ihr bestimmt keine neuen Freunde macht.


----------



## Sloth (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja ich bin kein Freund platter Witze. Außerdem habe ich denke ich zu dem Thema gesagt was zu sagen ist, auch meine Meinung über das danach. Das muss halt dann auch so kommen... das kann ich aber abwarten.


Worin du bloß einen Witz siehst, sehen andere eine Botschaft. Diese habe ich - offensichtlich vergebens - vesucht zu vermitteln.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass die Gewerkschaften in Spanien aus lauter Heiligen besteht? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Gewerkschaftsfunktionär und einem Politiker? Ach ja, Politiker sind korrupt!  Wie naiv ist das denn?


Dieser Song vermittelt dir ganz gut, was ich von den Gewerkschaften hier halte:
Gewerkschaftler-Blues - YouTube




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar  Fassen wir es doch noch weiter. Wir leben ja im 21. Jahrhundert --> vermutlich ist das der gesuchte Zusammenhang!
> 
> Der Zusammenhang ist eher ob die Frau evtl. seit Wochen belagert und beschimpft wird und dann irgendwann die Nerven verliert und dem Typen der ihr einen Stinkefinger zeigt den ihren zeigt. Oder ob sie gewohnheitsmäßig dem  von ihr natürlich verachteten, geknechteten und ausgebeuteten Volk generell den Stinkefinger zeigt. Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. Mit dem Bild lässt sich das jedenfalls nicht klären, auch wenn es sich so schön zum belegen der These der ach so schlimmen Politiker eignet. Immerhin stimm ich mit dir überein, dass das eher eine dumme Geste war und ihr bestimmt keine neuen Freunde macht.


Der Gesichtsausdruck der Frau scheint ja nun auch wirklich von einem Übermaß an Streß zu zeugen. Den hast du aber nicht beachtet, denn du glaubst ja schließlich auch, "der" andere sei ein Typ.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Worin du bloß einen Witz siehst, sehen andere eine Botschaft. Diese habe ich - offensichtlich vergebens - vesucht zu vermitteln.



Ich habe die Botschaft schon erkannt. Ich finds aber trotzdem zu platt und populistisch. Ein platter Witz über ein kompliziertes Thema mag an den Stammtischen ankommen - löst aber leider keine Probleme und schafft nicht einmal Verständnis für die Probleme. Darum müssen sich die (korrupten,... blablabla) Politiker kümmern. Das Schlimme dabei ist ja, das egal was die machen und entscheiden ja eh jeder weiß, das sie korrupt sind und nur auf den eigenen Vorteil aus. Deswegen muss es ja auch Mist sein was die entscheiden. Man selbst wüsste es - auch wenn man weder die Zusammenhänge noch die Details kennt - ja viel besser als diese miesen Typen!




Sloth schrieb:


> Der Gesichtsausdruck der Frau scheint ja nun auch wirklich von einem Übermaß an Streß zu zeugen.


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst - die Frau schaut ja schon korrupt, durchtrieben und skrupellos... Das Beweist natürlich alles, die bringt bestimmt auch kleine Kinder um! Das lässt auch Rückschlüsse über alle Politiker Spaniens, was sag ich, weltweit, zu!
Tut mir leid, aber das Thema mit dem Bild und was du da alles rausinterpretierst ist unterstes Bildzeitungsniveau!


----------



## Sloth (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habe die Botschaft schon erkannt. Ich finds aber trotzdem zu platt und populistisch. Ein platter Witz über ein kompliziertes Thema mag an den Stammtischen ankommen - löst aber leider keine Probleme und schafft nicht einmal Verständnis für die Probleme. Darum müssen sich die (korrupten,... blablabla) Politiker kümmern. Das Schlimme dabei ist ja, das egal was die machen und entscheiden ja eh jeder weiß, das sie korrupt sind und nur auf den eigenen Vorteil aus. Deswegen muss es ja auch Mist sein was die entscheiden. Man selbst wüsste es - auch wenn man weder die Zusammenhänge noch die Details kennt - ja viel besser als diese miesen Typen!


Sicher werden die heldenhaften Politiker, welche keine Mühe scheuen und ihr letztes Hemd geben, um die Banken zu retten (siehe Kleidung der Dame), die Situation bald bereinigt haben. Dann müssen nur noch Italien, Portugal, Irland, Zypern und Frankreich gerettet werden und dann... ..ja dann ist Deutschland dran. Wer wird uns retten?




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst - die Frau schaut ja schon korrupt, durchtrieben und skrupellos... Das Beweist natürlich alles, die bringt bestimmt auch kleine Kinder um! Das lässt auch Rückschlüsse über alle Politiker Spaniens, was sag ich, weltweit, zu!
> Tut mir leid, aber das Thema mit dem Bild und was du da alles rausinterpretierst ist unterstes Bildzeitungsniveau!


Tja, ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf die Dame selber und zog aus dem Foto keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf andere Politiker. Politiker sind sowieso allesamt gute Seelen, die sich den gierigen Bankiers tapfer entegenstellen und alle bösen Gewerkschafter abwehren. Auch das elende Bestreben der Bevölkerung nach Wohlstand un Demokratie wird von ihnen fortwährend tapfer und auf edelste Weise bekämpft, niemand soll schließlich behaupten können, sie würden dem Volk populistisch nach der Nase reden...


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

*Bitte kommt zum Thema Nürburgring zurück.*

Persönlicher Kommentar zum Thema:
Der Nürburgring sollte mMn weiterhin unterstützt werden. Nicht wegen seiner Geschichte o.ä., sondern weil er primär die Förderung einer strukturschwachen Gegend ist. Ob die EU dazu eingespannt werden kann/darf/sollte weiß ich nicht, dafür kenn ich mich mit dem europäischen Recht nicht genau genug aus. Ich sehe aber v.a. den Bund in der Pflicht.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Man hat doch 300 Millionen Euro investiert um die Region um den Nuernburgring zu foerdern. Was ist draus geworden? Nichts, weil kein Mensch hingekommen ist.


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Was genau meinst du damit? Den Freizeitpark etc.? Auch wenn keine Gewinne gemacht wurden, wurden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen. Wenn man jetzt nicht mehr investieren würde, dann wär das für die Gegend fatal. 

Ich habe btw. nicht gesagt, dass ich die bisherigen Investitionen richtig finde, es wurde in meinen Augen sehr viel falsch gemacht und viel Geld verschwendet, aber darum geht es hier nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Genau den Freizeitpark neben oder in der naehe von dem Nuernburgring.

Wieviele Arbeitsplaetze sind den entstanden? 


Nunja aber in eine Rennstrecke zu investieren? Ich glaube der Nutzen fuer die Region ist bei einer weiteren Investition in die Rennstrecke im Nullbereich.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Uter schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du damit? Den Freizeitpark etc.? Auch wenn keine Gewinne gemacht wurden, wurden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen. Wenn man jetzt nicht mehr investieren würde, dann wär das für die Gegend fatal.
> 
> Ich habe btw. nicht gesagt, dass ich die bisherigen Investitionen richtig finde, es wurde in meinen Augen sehr viel falsch gemacht und viel Geld verschwendet, aber darum geht es hier nicht.


 
Gerade weil in der Vergangenheit so viel Geld verschwendet würde, ist es in meinen Augen falsch, diesen jetzt noch zu unterstützen. Im Grunde genommen ist den Leuten und den Arbeitsplätzen auch nicht geholfen, wenn du Geld reinpumpst, um diese kurzfristig zu erhalten, nur damit dann in 2 Jahren schon wieder das dicke Ende naht.

Abgesehen davon macht eine Rennstrecke eine Gegend jetzt nicht unbedingt attraktiver, da wäre das Geld eher in bessere Infrastruktur o.ä. angelegt, die "richtige" Firmen anlocken, die auch zu einer Wertschöpfung beitragen.


----------



## Icejester (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Der Nürburgring leistet für den Tourismus in der Gegend schon einen gewaltigen Beitrag. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Der Nürburgring leistet für den Tourismus in der Gegend schon einen gewaltigen Beitrag. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


 
Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es im Grunde für die GmbH ja kein Problem gewesen, daraus Profit zu schlagen und nicht am Rande der Insolvenz zu stehen, oder?

Schau mal hier: Besucherzahlen am Nürburgring seit Jahrzehnten geschönt - volksfreund.de


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Sloth schrieb:


> Sicher werden die heldenhaften Politiker, welche keine Mühe scheuen und ihr letztes Hemd geben, um die Banken zu retten (siehe Kleidung der Dame), die Situation bald bereinigt haben. Dann müssen nur noch Italien, Portugal, Irland, Zypern und Frankreich gerettet werden und dann... ..ja dann ist Deutschland dran. Wer wird uns retten?



Das Politiker heldenhaft seien hat ja niemand behauptet. Soweit ich den Schriftwechsel im Kopf habe warst du der einzige, der ein pauschalurteil über alle Politiker, insbesondere die spanischen gefällt hast (z.B.: "Die korrupten spanischen Politiker verschenken das Volksvermögen an die Banken und pressen den Spaniern zu diesem Zweck auch den letzten Cent ab.")

Wie schon geschrieben, die Politiker sind so gut oder schlecht wie alle anderen auch. Was leider bei solchen "Stammtisch" Argumenten zu kurz kommt ist, dass es kein leichter (dazu mies bezahlter) Job ist politische Verantwortung zu tragen. Man muss das nicht alles gut finden was entschieden wird, aber man sollte die Arbeit der Leute wenigstens respektieren. Denen den guten Willen generell abzusprechen ist völlig fehl am Platz! 



Sloth schrieb:


> Tja, ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf die Dame selber und zog aus dem Foto keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf andere Politiker.



Liest du eigentlich deine eigenen Beiträge? Für mich liest sich ein Satz wie "Dabei werden die Spanier von ihren Volksvertretern auch noch verhöhnt, wie hier von Andrea Fabra." schon wie eine Pauschalisierung. Dazu ein aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Bild, das für dich argumentativ taugt, weil es deine Meinung so schön stützt... Super!




Uter schrieb:


> *Bitte kommt zum Thema Nürburgring zurück.*


 
Genau das will ich gerne tun.



Uter schrieb:


> Der Nürburgring sollte mMn weiterhin unterstützt werden. Nicht wegen seiner Geschichte o.ä., sondern weil er primär die Förderung einer strukturschwachen Gegend ist. Ob die EU dazu eingespannt werden kann/darf/sollte weiß ich nicht, dafür kenn ich mich mit dem europäischen Recht nicht genau genug aus. Ich sehe aber v.a. den Bund in der Pflicht.



Wieviele Arbeitsplätze hängen denn da dran? Für 300 Mio. kann man sicherlich wenn man sich Mühe gibt eine strukturschwache Region besser unterstützen, will sagen mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Gegend am Ende der Welt liegt und man da als Firma unter keinen Umständen hin will. Anschluss an die Autobahn bzw. Autobahnen (A1 und A61) ist gegeben, da sollte man es schon schaffen den einen oder anderen Arbeitgeber anzusiedeln und so aus der strukturschwachen Region was zu machen.

Es kann ja nicht sein, dass nachdem 300Mio. wirkungslos verpufft sind noch mehr Geld da reingepumpt wird. Ein Strategiewechsel wäre da doch evtl. eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wieviele Arbeitsplaetze sind den entstanden?


 Genaue Zahlen kenn ich nicht, aber ein Hotel, ein Freizeitpark, mehrere Ladenlokale von Automobielbauern, mehrere Restaurants und Discos und etwa 100 Ferienhäuser sprechen für sich, oder?



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Gerade weil in der Vergangenheit so viel Geld verschwendet würde, ist es in meinen Augen falsch, diesen jetzt noch zu unterstützen. Im Grunde genommen ist den Leuten und den Arbeitsplätzen auch nicht geholfen, wenn du Geld reinpumpst, um diese kurzfristig zu erhalten, nur damit dann in 2 Jahren schon wieder das dicke Ende naht.


Lieber gleich alles umsonst gewesen sein? Letztlich wird man immer unterstützen müssen, aber es ist besser als die Gegend komplett umzustrukturieren und vielen Menschen Arbeitslosengeld zahlen zu müssen.



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon macht eine Rennstrecke eine Gegend jetzt nicht unbedingt attraktiver, da wäre das Geld eher in bessere Infrastruktur o.ä. angelegt, die "richtige" Firmen anlocken, die auch zu einer Wertschöpfung beitragen.


 Die Infrastruktur ist schon ziemlich gut ausgebaut. Weiteres s. unten.



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es im Grunde für die GmbH ja kein Problem gewesen, daraus Profit zu schlagen und nicht am Rande der Insolvenz zu stehen, oder?


Und mit der Begründung willst du jetzt praktisch alle Schwimmbäder, Theater, Museen usw. in D schließen?



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Besucherzahlen am Nürburgring seit Jahrzehnten geschönt - volksfreund.de


 Dazu kommen allein ~ 85 000 durch Rock am Ring, aber ob das weiterhin dort ist ist ja momentan auch fraglich, weil eben nicht richtig investiert wurde.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Gegend am Ende der Welt liegt und man da als Firma unter keinen Umständen hin will. Anschluss an die Autobahn bzw. Autobahnen (A1 und A61) ist gegeben, da sollte man es schon schaffen den einen oder anderen Arbeitgeber anzusiedeln und so aus der strukturschwachen Region was zu machen.


 Doch, leider ist das so. Selbst mit der sehr gut ausgebauten Infrastruktur will fast keine Firma dort hin. Die Städte am Rhein sind einfach viel attraktiver, allein schon wegen der Topographie. Firmen könnte man nur mit massiven Subventionen in die Eifel locken und selbst dann ist es nicht sicher wie lange die Firmen Gewinne abwefen, vermutlich so kurz, dass noch mehr Geld durch die Subventionen verschwendet werden würde als jetzt verschwendet wird.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es kann ja nicht sein, dass nachdem 300Mio. wirkungslos verpufft sind noch mehr Geld da reingepumpt wird. Ein Strategiewechsel wäre da doch evtl. eine Überlegung wert.


 Welche Strategie würdest du vorschlagen? Neben dem Tourismus bleiben nicht viele Möglichkeiten und für den Tourismus ist der Ring nunmal sehr wichtig.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Uter schrieb:


> Genaue Zahlen kenn ich nicht, aber ein Hotel, ein Freizeitpark, mehrere Ladenlokale von Automobielbauern, mehrere Restaurants und Discos und etwa 100 Ferienhäuser sprechen für sich, oder?



Also wenn bei der eingesetzten Summe nicht mehr als das rauskommt, dann wars für die Katz.




Uter schrieb:


> Lieber gleich alles umsonst gewesen sein? Letztlich wird man immer unterstützen müssen, aber es ist besser als die Gegend komplett umzustrukturieren und vielen Menschen Arbeitslosengeld zahlen zu müssen.



Das wäre aber sicher wesentlich billiger. An einer Umstrukturierung führt mittel- und langfristig eh kein Weg vorbei. Andernfalls wird die Gegend bevölkerungsmäßig ausbluten.



Uter schrieb:


> Doch, leider ist das so. Selbst mit der sehr gut ausgebauten Infrastruktur will fast keine Firma dort hin. Die Städte am Rhein sind einfach viel attraktiver, allein schon wegen der Topographie. Firmen könnte man nur mit massiven Subventionen in die Eifel locken und selbst dann ist es nicht sicher wie lange die Firmen Gewinne abwefen, vermutlich so kurz, dass noch mehr Geld durch die Subventionen verschwendet werden würde als jetzt verschwendet wird.



Ich bin letzt durch den Schwarzwald gefahren, von VS bis Offenburg. Da ist noch nichtmal von die Infrastruktur gut, aber es steht trotzdem Firma an Firma, die leben da nicht alle vom Tourismus. Dann muss es doch möglich sein auch in der Eifel Firmen anzusiedeln.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das wäre aber sicher wesentlich billiger. An einer Umstrukturierung führt mittel- und langfristig eh kein Weg vorbei. Andernfalls wird die Gegend bevölkerungsmäßig ausbluten.


Zu billiger siehe das Schwimmbad, Museum usw. Bsp. aus meinem letzten Post. 
Wozu willst du die Gegend umstrukturieren? Siehe das Ende meines letzten Posts.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bin letzt durch den Schwarzwald gefahren, von VS bis Offenburg. Da ist noch nichtmal von die Infrastruktur gut, aber es steht trotzdem Firma an Firma, die leben da nicht alle vom Tourismus. Dann muss es doch möglich sein auch in der Eifel Firmen anzusiedeln.


 Industrie mit der Grundlage Forstwirtschaft? Das ist in der Eifel auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Uter schrieb:


> Zu billiger siehe das Schwimmbad, Museum usw. Bsp. aus meinem letzten Post.
> Wozu willst du die Gegend umstrukturieren? Siehe das Ende meines letzten Posts.



Museen haben zumindest einen Beitrag zur Kultur zu leisten. Ob man das persönlich wichtig und richtig findet oder nicht lass ich mal offen - muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Ich will die Gegend net umstrukturieren. Aber wenn es keine Arbeitsplätze gibt wird die Gegend halt immer dünner besiedelt werden. Dafür hunderte von Millionen in die Eifel zu pumpen um eine handvoll Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, die sich offenbar nicht selbst tragen ist ja auf Dauer schwer zu vermitteln und auch nicht durchzuhalten. Überlege mal wenn die hier genannten 300.000.000€ stimmen, dann wurde jeder der geschaffenen Arbeitsplätze mit ner 7-stelligen Summe bezahlt und muss offenbar auch weiter bezahlt werden, weil das Konzept so nicht aufgeht. Das kann ja niemals durch Steuern zurückgezahlt werden! Da wäre Arbeitslosengeld wesentlich billiger - so zynisch das klingen mag.



Uter schrieb:


> Industrie mit der Grundlage Forstwirtschaft? Das ist in der Eifel auch nicht so einfach.



Nein, net nur Forstwirtschaft. Da sind Getriebebauer und sonst. Automobilzulieferer, Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller und was weiß ich noch dabei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*

Vielleicht sollte man erstmal das Ergebnis der Insolvenz abwarten, und dann entscheiden was man wie mit dem Unternehmen macht. Den jetzigen Betreibern muss man ja nicht gerade goldene Rettungsringe zuwerfen.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da wäre Arbeitslosengeld wesentlich billiger - so zynisch das klingen mag.


Arbeitslosen Geld ist fast immer günstiger (extrem ausgedrückt: noch günstiger wär es die Arbeitslosen auf den Straßen verhungern zu lassen), aber wir leben immernoch in einem Sozialstaat und das ist auch gut so. Warum wurde sonst Jahrzehntelang in den Bergbau investiert, obwohl die Kohle im Ausland viel günstiger war? Es geht hier um Sozialverträglichkeit und nicht um so günstig wie möglich. Die sozialen Folgen von einer solchen plötzlichen Veränderung sind meist schwerwiegender und im Endeffekt auch teurer als solche Maßnahmen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, net nur Forstwirtschaft. Da sind Getriebebauer und sonst. Automobilzulieferer, Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller und was weiß ich noch dabei.


 Die gibt es, aber wirklich viele sind es nicht. Der Schwarzwald lebt v.a. vom Tourismus. Dann kommt lang nichts, dann die Forstwirtschaft, dann wieder lang nichts, dann die Agrarwirtschaft und dann irgendwann die "wirkliche Industrie". Abgesehen davon investiert das Land sicher auch nicht wenig in den Schwarzwald.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Uter schrieb:


> Arbeitslosen Geld ist fast immer günstiger (extrem ausgedrückt: noch günstiger wär es die Arbeitslosen auf den Straßen verhungern zu lassen), aber wir leben immernoch in einem Sozialstaat und das ist auch gut so. Warum wurde sonst Jahrzehntelang in den Bergbau investiert, obwohl die Kohle im Ausland viel günstiger war? Es geht hier um Sozialverträglichkeit und nicht um so günstig wie möglich. Die sozialen Folgen von einer solchen plötzlichen Veränderung sind meist schwerwiegender und im Endeffekt auch teurer als solche Maßnahmen.



Sozialstaat bedeutet nicht, das unwirtschaftliche Arbeitsplätze koste es was es wolle am Leben zu erhalten. Das war dann eher im Sozialismus gang und gebe - mit bekannten Folgen. Wir haben neben dem Sozialstaat aber auch eine Marktwirtschaft und da müssen Unternehmen erst mal selbst schauen wie sie zurecht kommen. Wenn die nicht wirtschaftlich arbeiten, dann kann nicht der Staat einspringen - von Ausnahmefällen vlt. einmal abgesehen.

Das Beispiel mit der Kohle zieht hier nicht - wenngleich ich der Meinung bin der Abbau der Kohlesubventionen ist überfällig. Bei der Kohle waren mehrere Gründe dafür verantwortlich, dass sie so stark gefördert wurde/wird. Zum Einen der strategische Gesichtspunkt, nicht völlig abhängig von Lieferungen aus dem Ausland zu werden sondern die Produktion aufrecht zu erhalten um sie in einer Krise (Z.B. auch Krieg) notfalls auch wieder hochfahren zu können. Dann natürlich, das extrem viele Menschen (net bloß ein paar Hoteliers und Eintrittkartenabreißer) und ganze, dicht besiedelte Regionen davon lebten. Natürlich spielten da auch Wahltaktische Überlegungen rein. Des weiteren sollte Zeit für die nötige Umstrukturierung ganzer Regionen gekauft werden (im Pott hat das ganz gut geklappt, im Saarland nicht so gut). Diese Voraussetzungen sind alle am Ring nicht gegeben. 



Uter schrieb:


> Die gibt es, aber wirklich viele sind es nicht. Der Schwarzwald lebt v.a. vom Tourismus. Dann kommt lang nichts, dann die Forstwirtschaft, dann wieder lang nichts, dann die Agrarwirtschaft und dann irgendwann die "wirkliche Industrie". Abgesehen davon investiert das Land sicher auch nicht wenig in den Schwarzwald.


 
Mir fallen auf Anhieb ein gutes Dutzend Maschinenbaubetriebe ein, die im Schwarzwald ihren Sitz haben. Natürlich hat man hier sicherlich auch mit Landesmitteln Anreize geschaffen (genau weiß ichs net), aber unterm Strich hats auch geklappt und die Unternehmen leben ohne Subventionen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sozialstaat bedeutet nicht, das unwirtschaftliche Arbeitsplätze koste es was es wolle am Leben zu erhalten.


 
Das ist aber gängige Praxis. Schau dir die Landwirtschaft an. Ohne die Milliarden Subventionen hätten viele Landwirte keine Arbeit.
Oder der öffentliche Nahverkehr. Ohne Subventionen würde kein Zug oder Bus mehr fahren.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit der Kohle zieht hier nicht - wenngleich ich der Meinung bin der Abbau der Kohlesubventionen ist überfällig.


Das Ende der Subventionen kommt 2018.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei der Kohle waren mehrere Gründe dafür verantwortlich, dass sie so stark gefördert wurde/wird. Zum Einen der strategische Gesichtspunkt, nicht völlig abhängig von Lieferungen aus dem Ausland zu werden sondern die Produktion aufrecht zu erhalten um sie in einer Krise (Z.B. auch Krieg) notfalls auch wieder hochfahren zu können.


Diese Argumente ziehen seit dem Mauerfall nicht mehr. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann natürlich, das extrem viele Menschen (net bloß ein paar Hoteliers und Eintrittkartenabreißer) und ganze, dicht besiedelte Regionen davon lebten. Natürlich spielten da auch Wahltaktische Überlegungen rein. Des weiteren sollte Zeit für die nötige Umstrukturierung ganzer Regionen gekauft werden (im Pott hat das ganz gut geklappt, im Saarland nicht so gut). Diese Voraussetzungen sind alle am Ring nicht gegeben.


Beim Nürburgring ist die Anzahl der betroffen Personen geringer, dafür sind die Kosten aber auch geringer. Damit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit gegeben. Natürlich wurde viel Geld unnötig verschwendet, aber daran kann man jetzt nichts mehr ändern. Umso wichtiger ist es jetzt richtig zu investieren und nicht auf einmal alles aufzugeben.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mir fallen auf Anhieb ein gutes Dutzend Maschinenbaubetriebe ein, die im Schwarzwald ihren Sitz haben. Natürlich hat man hier sicherlich auch mit Landesmitteln Anreize geschaffen (genau weiß ichs net), aber unterm Strich hats auch geklappt und die Unternehmen leben ohne Subventionen.


 Dann nenn doch bitte die Faktoren, die in der Eifel nicht gegeben sind bzw. wo man genau investieren kann/soll. Die Aussage "wo anders klappt es besser" bringt nichts, wenn man nicht weiß warum es dort besser läuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieviele Arbeitsplätze hängen denn da dran? Für 300 Mio. kann man sicherlich wenn man sich Mühe gibt eine strukturschwache Region besser unterstützen, will sagen mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen.



Quasi alle Arbeitsplätze in der Region hängen direkt oder indirekt am Ring. Ansonsten gibt es da einfach nur ein kleines bißchen Landwirtschaft und vielleicht ein bißchen Erholungstourismus - aber sonst nichts.
Aber mit den 300 Millionen hast du definitiv recht: Die Arbeitsplätze hängen am Ring. Nicht am Freizeitpark. Nicht am Shopping-Center. Die sollten zwar massig Leben in die Gegend bringen (denn es ist halt nicht rund um die Uhr n großes Rennen), aber nenneswert mehr als den Bauarbeitern haben sie wohl nicht zu Arbeit verholfen...
Aber ob andere Maßnahmen sinnvoller gewesen wären, ist auch zu bezweifeln. Es nützt einfach nichts, an jeder zweiten Ecke in Deutschland eine exzellente Infrastruktur zu schaffen. Es gibt nur eine beschränkte Anzahl an Unternehmen, die sich irgendwo ansiedeln könnte und es stehen mehr als genug Subventionsruinen in der Landschaft, die auf diese warten. Ständiger Wettkampf zwischen Regionen und Ländern ist einfach nur Selbstvernichtung.




Uter schrieb:


> Arbeitslosen Geld ist fast immer günstiger (extrem ausgedrückt: noch günstiger wär es die Arbeitslosen auf den Straßen verhungern zu lassen), aber wir leben immernoch in einem Sozialstaat und das ist auch gut so. Warum wurde sonst Jahrzehntelang in den Bergbau investiert, obwohl die Kohle im Ausland viel günstiger war? Es geht hier um Sozialverträglichkeit und nicht um so günstig wie möglich. Die sozialen Folgen von einer solchen plötzlichen Veränderung sind meist schwerwiegender und im Endeffekt auch teurer als solche Maßnahmen.



Die 300 Millionen wurden in eine (erhoffte) plötzliche Veränderung investiert, nicht in den Erhalt des Status Quo. Und die Kohle war im Ausland auch lange Zeit nicht wirklich billiger, wenn man das Arbeitslosengeld oben drauf rechnet und die an beidem hängende Wertschöpfungskette. Denn Geld, dass du im Ausland ausgibst, ist weg. Geld, dass im Inland in Arbeitsplätze fließt, erhält nicht nur diese, sondern noch eine ganze weitere bei den Unternehmen, die die Arbeiter versorgen.
Trotz allem hast du recht: Kohle wurde und wird über das volkswirtschaftlich sinnvolle hinaus gefördert.
Von Politikern, die wissen, dass große Teile der Wählerschaft direkt betroffen wären oder jemanden in der Verwandtschaft haben, der es wäre...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber gängige Praxis. Schau dir die Landwirtschaft an. Ohne die Milliarden Subventionen hätten viele Landwirte keine Arbeit.
> Oder der öffentliche Nahverkehr. Ohne Subventionen würde kein Zug oder Bus mehr fahren.


 
Die werden aber beide nicht zum Erhalt der Arbeitsplätze subventioniert, sondern zum Erhalt billiger Lebensmittelpreise respektive öffentlicher Versorgung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die werden aber beide nicht zum Erhalt der Arbeitsplätze subventioniert, sondern zum Erhalt billiger Lebensmittelpreise respektive öffentlicher Versorgung.


 
Natürlich auch zum Erhalt der Arbeitsplätze. Ohne Subventionen würde der Nahverkehr teurer und unattraktiver werden und das würde den Verlust von Jobs bedeuten.
Überall dort wo subventioniert wird geht es immer um Arbeitsplätze. Das ist das Totschlagargument der Politik.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich auch zum Erhalt der Arbeitsplätze. Ohne Subventionen würde der Nahverkehr teurer und unattraktiver werden und das würde den Verlust von Jobs bedeuten.
> Überall dort wo subventioniert wird geht es immer um Arbeitsplätze. Das ist das Totschlagargument der Politik.


 
Naja, so ziemlich überall wurden die Preise für den ÖPNV in den letzten Jahren deutlich erhöht und trotzdem fahren vor allem in großen Städten erstaunlich viele Leute mit diesen Verkehrsmitteln.
Ich denke eher, dass die Überlegung ist, den ÖPNV zu stützen, um weniger Autos auf den Straßen zu haben und somit auch viel weniger Probleme, die mit Autos einher kommen (Stau, Smog, CO²-Minderung,..).


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es im Grunde für die GmbH ja kein Problem gewesen, daraus Profit zu schlagen und nicht am Rande der Insolvenz zu stehen, oder?



Der durchschnittliche Auto- und Motorradfahrer, der mal ein paar Runden im Touristenbetrieb drehen will und vielleicht noch das Museum besucht, möchte nicht zwingend in einen Vergnügungspark. Was er aber sehr wohl macht, ist noch in einer Eifelgaststätte einzukehren und was zu essen und zu trinken.



> Schau mal hier: Besucherzahlen am Nürburgring seit Jahrzehnten geschönt - volksfreund.de


Geiler Artikel! Ich habe bisher noch nie einen Aufsatz gesehen, der am Anfang was tierisch aufbauscht, um seiner ganzen Argumentation am Schluß mit einem Satz allen Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen:


> Ring-Kenner wissen: Mit Besuchern waren oft Besuche gemeint. Wer das  ganze Wochenende am Ring weilte, wurde eben dreimal gezählt. Manchmal  kamen offiziell sogar mehr Gäste, als es überhaupt Tribünenplätze am  Ring gab.


Wenn "Ring-Kenner" das wissen, wußte von der Zählweise ja wohl jeder, der enger mit dem Thema befaßt war. Also alle, auf die es bei der Sache überhaupt ankommt. Wo kann man dann noch davon reden, daß Zahlen geschönt worden wären?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich will die  Gegend net umstrukturieren. Aber wenn es keine Arbeitsplätze gibt wird  die Gegend halt immer dünner besiedelt werden. Dafür hunderte von  Millionen in die Eifel zu pumpen um eine handvoll Arbeitsplätze zu  schaffen, die sich offenbar nicht selbst tragen ist ja auf Dauer schwer  zu vermitteln und auch nicht durchzuhalten.


Ich weiß ja nicht, was für eine Vorstellung Du von der Eifel hast, aber in keiner deutschen Stadt sind im letzten Jahr die Immobilienpreise so stark gestiegen wie in Trier. Das spricht nicht so sehr für eine immer dünnere Besiedelung der Gegend.


----------



## KratzeKatze (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Will die EU-Kommission die Rettung des Nürburgrings verhindern?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Auto- und Motorradfahrer, der mal ein paar Runden im Touristenbetrieb drehen will und vielleicht noch das Museum besucht, möchte nicht zwingend in einen Vergnügungspark. Was er aber sehr wohl macht, ist noch in einer Eifelgaststätte einzukehren und was zu essen und zu trinken.



Eben - ein Zeichen dafür, dass die GmbH nicht ordentlich gewirtschaftet hat und jedes andere Unternehmen geht nun mal auch den Bach runter, wenn es das tut.


----------

